
Preliminary results of the internal Kaspersky investigation - atomlib
https://www.kaspersky.com/blog/internal-investigation-preliminary-results/19894/
======
lawnchair_larry
This story is starting to make a lot of sense now, and the US government's
conclusions appear to be rather silly, although I can see why they might have
made some assumptions that they did when I put myself in their shoes, have
incomplete information, and am hyper-vigilant (paranoid) of anything Russia as
an adversary.

At this point, both Kaspersky and the USG have made some specific claims that
should be falsifiable by the other. I assess the probability of the USG
releasing anything to corroborate or debunk Kaspersky as low, and the
probability of Kaspersky releasing something as moderate.

Ultimately, it's likely that nothing will change much, because it seems like
everybody has already made up their mind as to whether or not Kaspersky is the
boogeyman.

